# Symantec Endpoint Protection  or Microsoft Security Essentials ?



## aQi_g (Mar 23, 2010)

hI  
If you had to choose a security suite for anti virus /antispyware as well  as detecting rootkits, trojans, botnets, malware in downloaded files and  other malicious malware but you could only choose between Symantec  Endpoint Protection (version 11) or Microsoft Security Essentials; which  one would you choose and why?


----------



## PraKs (Mar 23, 2010)

Go with Symantec Endpoint Protection

It has antivirus + antispyware + System & Network threat protection (kind of IDS)

Looks like you got hold of Corporate version


----------



## dreams (Apr 13, 2010)

I use the same for my server. But for personal desktop and laptop, MSSE does the job well with Malwarebytes and 7 Firewall.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Apr 14, 2010)

Microsoft Security Essentials ftw.


----------

